# Pumilio Appreciation Thread!



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

I think we all know its about time to see all your tiny little pumilios. Post your best pictures I would like to see what you all have in your collections!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Genus: Oophaga (formerly Dendrobates) 
Species: pumilio 
Locality: Bastimentos Island 
Morph: Orange 
Age: Adult Pair 
Line: 2008 FR Imports - SNDF


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

That looks like an awesome viv and that is a sick shot of him calling!!!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

There are some great shots here:

Pumilio best shots


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

maxdendros said:


> That looks like an awesome viv and that is a sick shot of him calling!!!


 
Thanks, like to show off those pics when the opportunity arises.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Isla Popa pair


----------



## Estrato (Jan 6, 2009)

Chiriqui River


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

Thumbnails look incredibly awesome, but they're so tiny that I'm reluctant to get any. 

Does anyone think thumbs are worth it even though they're so small?


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

rollei said:


> Thumbnails look incredibly awesome, but they're so tiny that I'm reluctant to get any.
> 
> Does anyone think thumbs are worth it even though they're so small?


They have so much personality. Teal and bronze auratus were my first frogs, and they pretty much chill in the corner of their 60G viv all day. On the other hand the imis that we have are just all over their enclosure, they don't even care if my hand is 2" from them.

My next viv is going to be for some pumilios.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

hpglow said:


> They have so much personality. Teal and bronze auratus were my first frogs, and they pretty much chill in the corner of their 60G viv all day. On the other hand the imis that we have are just all over their enclosure, they don't even care if my hand is 2" from them.
> 
> My next viv is going to be for some pumilios.


I agree, thumbs are so much more active. They utilize every inch of the vivarium and most are very bold.
J


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No longer considered pumilio...but Escudo caught laying...









White Bastimentos

















Red Bastimentos

















Mystery Pumilio's came in labeled Branco but we will never know....also look like guaramo

























Shepherd Isle with tad









Cayo Agua









Bri Bri









Man Creek









El Dorado


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Escudo are still pumilio (splitting pumilio up is still rather controversial and not widely accepted). The Europeans want to split them off, but they have not looked at the Valiente populations, and based on what I've seen, heard, and measured (granted I've not done the genetics yet, but will this fall, hopefully), I would say that there isn't much difference between Escudos and other pumilio to warrant a separate species classification. It's just on genetics right now, and those differences, as I understand it, are not huge. If they want to throw in geography too, then the rest of the island populations should be separate species as well (what are the chances that Cayo de Aguas manage to get over to Isla Colon?).

Here's a couple of my favorite shots:

Escudo de Veraguas









Cayo de Agua









Solarte









Loma Partida









Popa North









Popa South









Isla Colon - Bocas del Drago









Uyama









Robalo









Aguacate with tadpole









San Cristobal









Aguacate









Popa North









Uyama


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

That Robalo , San Cristobal, and the 2nd Popa North are stunning frogs! Well...there all stunning frogs but i especialy like the look of those ones!


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

My Cristobal male:


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Bruno/Chiriqui Grande


----------

